# Dish Network And Cbs



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we have lost CBS according to Dish Network due to unreasonalbe contract terms? anyone more "in tune" with this and without CBS as well?


----------



## beachbackers (Aug 2, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> we have lost CBS according to Dish Network due to unreasonalbe contract terms? anyone more "in tune" with this and without CBS as well?


We lost ABC for the same reason.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

I just heard that our local ABC affiliate is in contract negotiations with Dish Network. Sounds like they have problems. I think I will stay with DirectTV.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Tawnya,

Have you lost CBS as in the network, or your local CBS affiliate? We had a similar situation here in Portland a couple years back with a local affiliate (can't remember which it was now) and DirecTV. It was all over money, and eventually they worked it out, but it took months.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Tawnya,
> 
> Have you lost CBS as in the network, or your local CBS affiliate? We had a similar situation here in Portland a couple years back with a local affiliate (can't remember which it was now) and DirecTV. It was all over money, and eventually they worked it out, but it took months.
> 
> ...


Do you guys get credit while the service is out? My Comcast service went out once for about 2 days...I called and was given a credit.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Tawnya,
> 
> Have you lost CBS as in the network, or your local CBS affiliate? We had a similar situation here in Portland a couple years back with a local affiliate (can't remember which it was now) and DirecTV. It was all over money, and eventually they worked it out, but it took months.
> 
> ...


the contract with the local carrier KIMA and CBS has ended and they claim it's because the demand for rate increase is over 80%.

There is now a non stop message running on channel 29 about it. Sure hope they come to agreement of some sort.

So, I have heard that you can get the local channels, even in high def, without even having cable. How would I do that without screwing everything up? anyone know?

www.fairsatellite.com


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

kyoutback said:


> Tawnya,
> 
> Have you lost CBS as in the network, or your local CBS affiliate? We had a similar situation here in Portland a couple years back with a local affiliate (can't remember which it was now) and DirecTV. It was all over money, and eventually they worked it out, but it took months.
> 
> ...


the contract with the local carrier KIMA and CBS has ended and they claim it's because the demand for rate increase is over 80%.

There is now a non stop message running on channel 29 about it. Sure hope they come to agreement of some sort.

*So, I have heard that you can get the local channels, even in high def, without even having cable. How would I do that without screwing everything up? anyone know?*

www.fairsatellite.com
[/quote]

All you need is an antenna and a HD tv with a digital tuner.

[/quote]

the tv is hd, so I spose I have to unhook this and that and that and this??? sheesh..what a pain. Rick will just have to be without CBS and he's not happy


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

kyoutback said:


> Tawnya,
> 
> Have you lost CBS as in the network, or your local CBS affiliate? We had a similar situation here in Portland a couple years back with a local affiliate (can't remember which it was now) and DirecTV. It was all over money, and eventually they worked it out, but it took months.
> 
> ...


the contract with the local carrier KIMA and CBS has ended and they claim it's because the demand for rate increase is over 80%.

There is now a non stop message running on channel 29 about it. Sure hope they come to agreement of some sort.

*So, I have heard that you can get the local channels, even in high def, without even having cable. How would I do that without screwing everything up? anyone know?*

www.fairsatellite.com
[/quote]

All you need is an antenna and a HD tv with a digital tuner.

[/quote]

the tv is hd, so I spose I have to unhook this and that and that and this??? sheesh..what a pain. Rick will just have to be without CBS and he's not happy
[/quote]
It's really not that difficult. Your tv most likely has an antenna connection. You don't have to unhook anything. Just connect an antenna and switch inputs on the tv.

[/quote]


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


>


X2 on the "it's not that hard" The back of the tv has different connections. Usually they are each labeled. Your HD feed from the sat is probably feeding in through a HDMI, so leave it alone. There should be a coaxial connection for an antenna. Get a small HD antenna and connect it to the coaxial connection. Change the tv's input to whatever the coaxial connection is labeled and then see if you get a signal. If not, you can always return the antenna.

I'd wager it's really no more work than getting a Rudolph costume on a dox.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

kyoutback said:


> It's so easy a caveman can do it.
> 
> What??? What did I just say?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I just heard from somebody here at work that Dish has dumped ABC in the Portland area.
Are these guys trying to run their business into the ground?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> It's so easy a caveman can do it.
> 
> What??? What did I just say?


[/quote]


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I just heard from somebody here at work that Dish has dumped ABC in the Portland area.
> Are these guys trying to run their business into the ground?


No, exactly the opposite.

Dish Network takes a very hard line with the program providers, and thus ends up being able to charge lower rates for their service. Think of it like "tough love".

As an example, a few years ago Dish Network pulled one popular "cable" channel (let's call it BlabTime) because BlabTime's owner insisted that in order to run BlabTime they had to also buy several other of their non-performing channels for a high price. Dish Network pulled BlabTime and after a while the owner relented: BlabTime returned to Dish Network and they were able to negotiate a reasonable rate for BlabTime by itself. (The other issue is that if Dish Network was required to run these other channels they would have to drop others because satellite providers have a limited bandwidth in which to squeeze their channels).

The local stations have been pulling a similar kind of crap, but in this case they call up Dish Network and try to extort more money out of Dish to rebroadcast their signal. Personally I thought their business model was all about bringing eyeballs to their channel, so the more outlets (cable, Direct, Dish) the better. But, apparently some of these stations want more, so they make a run on the satellite providers trying to get more money. Dish Network's negotiation tactic is to simply drop them. Eventually the channel figures out that their business model really IS about eyeballs and they relent.

So, while occasionally frustrating, I have come to believe that this hard line taken by Dish Network benefits me in the long run by keeping costs down. IMHO if you feel like complaining, point your guns at the local station.

Ed


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

CBS has not reached a new retransmission consent deal with Dish Network. They are trying to extract money form the video providers. This is happening in all markets, not just for the "dishes". I work for a cable company and one of our markets we had a channel off for 6 weeks because of these deals.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Here is a story on our local ABC affiliate and their $1,000,000 lawsuit against Dish Network.
Obviously the story is biased in their favor, but the bottom line is it looks like an issue that is not going to resolve itself anytime soon.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Our area went through this back in the fall. The local broadcast station owner wanted a fee from the cable provider to allow rebroadcasting of their free over the air signal. Hmm? Anyway, with advertising dollars in decline this is just another way to increase revenue for the local station. Our NBC affiliate was off the air for about 6 weeks before an agreement was reached.


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

We have had Dish before and now have Direct. We changed because it seemed like Dish had more problems when there were storms, losing signal. We have never opted to have our local channels provided by the satallite company. The local channels are broadcast in HD and my rooftop antenna gets all of them, including the local sub stations in HD. 
Why pay 3 to 10 dollars or more a month to get something that is beamed through the air free.







When we first turn on the TV, it senses the local channels and uses the antenna. When we turn on Direct, the TV changes to that feed. We have NOT upgraded to HD on Direct because of all the HD channels they have, we only watch about 4 or 5 regularly. I can overscan the picture to fill the screen and while not HD, it's pretty good. When Direct goes total HD, perhaps we will change our mind. I find it ironic that the satallite/cable companies must get the local stations signal in HD, like we do, and then downgrade it to a standard signal unless you pay for HD. What a deal.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Direct TV says they have local channels available for 95% of the country. When I punch in my zip on their website I am in the other 5%. So when I said I don't need local, just a network feed because all but ABC is out of range for me. I had to ask permission through direct tv to do this and all of the locals denied it because I can get it on cable here. And guess what.....a big fat franchise fee on the cable bill that we pay to allow them to have the monopoly. So I end up having direct tv and then getting cable for the network channels only(bottom 13 on the dial) which runs about $15 a month. I do love my Direct TV in HD though ---Mike


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

LarryTheOutback said:


> I just heard from somebody here at work that Dish has dumped ABC in the Portland area.
> Are these guys trying to run their business into the ground?


No, exactly the opposite.

Dish Network takes a very hard line with the program providers, and thus ends up being able to charge lower rates for their service. Think of it like "tough love".

As an example, a few years ago Dish Network pulled one popular "cable" channel (let's call it BlabTime) because BlabTime's owner insisted that in order to run BlabTime they had to also buy several other of their non-performing channels for a high price. Dish Network pulled BlabTime and after a while the owner relented: BlabTime returned to Dish Network and they were able to negotiate a reasonable rate for BlabTime by itself. (The other issue is that if Dish Network was required to run these other channels they would have to drop others because satellite providers have a limited bandwidth in which to squeeze their channels).

The local stations have been pulling a similar kind of crap, but in this case they call up Dish Network and try to extort more money out of Dish to rebroadcast their signal. Personally I thought their business model was all about bringing eyeballs to their channel, so the more outlets (cable, Direct, Dish) the better. But, apparently some of these stations want more, so they make a run on the satellite providers trying to get more money. Dish Network's negotiation tactic is to simply drop them. Eventually the channel figures out that their business model really IS about eyeballs and they relent.

So, while occasionally frustrating, I have come to believe that this hard line taken by Dish Network benefits me in the long run by keeping costs down. IMHO if you feel like complaining, point your guns at the local station.

Ed
[/quote]

Could'nt have said it any better!! Our local ABC station is doing the same thing. Dish network has dropped them for the time being until they can reach a FAIR settlement. Personally I feel this is not a good time for greed with the economy in the crapper.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Tawnya,
> 
> Have you lost CBS as in the network, or your local CBS affiliate? We had a similar situation here in Portland a couple years back with a local affiliate (can't remember which it was now) and DirecTV. It was all over money, and eventually they worked it out, but it took months.
> 
> ...


the contract with the local carrier KIMA and CBS has ended and they claim it's because the demand for rate increase is over 80%.

There is now a non stop message running on channel 29 about it. Sure hope they come to agreement of some sort.

*So, I have heard that you can get the local channels, even in high def, without even having cable. How would I do that without screwing everything up? anyone know?*

www.fairsatellite.com
[/quote]

All you need is an antenna and a HD tv with a digital tuner.

[/quote]

the tv is hd, so I spose I have to unhook this and that and that and this??? sheesh..what a pain. Rick will just have to be without CBS and he's not happy
[/quote]

Depending on which receiver you have from DISH, you may not have to unhook anything. I have the VIP 722 HD DVR receiver from DISH, and in addition to receiving the satellite signal it acts as a tuner for OTA digital signals. My outside antenna cable is hooked into the receiver, and I can choose either satellite or OTA channels directly through the receiver.

If you're not sure if your receiver can also tune in OTA signals check this out using your remote: Go to "Menu", then "System Setup" and look for "Local Channels". If "Local Channels" is on the list you can hook an antenna up to the receiver and have it scan for local OTA signals. The OTA channels will then show up on your channel guide, just like the satellite channels.

So far I haven't had any problems losing any of the stations on my local affiliates package, but I know one of the CBS affiliates south of here is currently in a dispute with DISH over money.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Got some rabbit ears and brought the booster box in from the trailer and ta da! perfectl beautiful picture . Just have to use the tv's remote to change, very very simple...but still frustrating considering how much we pay for Satellite and now we have pair of rabbit ears sticking up in the living room


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Got some rabbit ears and brought the booster box in from the trailer and ta da! perfectl beautiful picture . Just have to use the tv's remote to change, very very simple...but still frustrating considering how much we pay for Satellite and now we have pair of rabbit ears sticking up in the living room


All types of program delivery are subject to outages. Backhoes dig up cable TV's wires, Satellites fail or ice covers our dishes; no technology is perfect. So, it makes sense to be ready to receive the local signal off-the-air (if you can) as an emergency backup. So after this is over, keep your rabbit ears for the inevitable emergency. Personally I have an antenna connected to my Dish Network receiver in addition to paying for the local channels off the dish; this provides me with a great backup and alternative source for programming (for example, I have access off-the-air to many sub-channels offered by my local stations including 8.2 that has weather, and several PBS related channels from "channel 10").

Ed


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Got some rabbit ears and brought the booster box in from the trailer and ta da! perfectl beautiful picture . Just have to use the tv's remote to change, very very simple...but still frustrating considering how much we pay for Satellite and now we have pair of rabbit ears sticking up in the living room


All types of program delivery are subject to outages. Backhoes dig up cable TV's wires, Satellites fail or ice covers our dishes; no technology is perfect. So, it makes sense to be ready to receive the local signal off-the-air (if you can) as an emergency backup. So after this is over, keep your rabbit ears for the inevitable emergency. Personally I have an antenna connected to my Dish Network receiver in addition to paying for the local channels off the dish; this provides me with a great backup and alternative source for programming (for example, I have access off-the-air to many sub-channels offered by my local stations including 8.2 that has weather, and several PBS related channels from "channel 10").

Ed
[/quote]

Hi Ed! will you tell me how that is done? I saw the outdoor antenna at Radio Shack (it was smaller than a breadbox too!) you can tie into your Dish stuff outside but it made my head hurt to think about it!







Where does it tie into? any chance you could take a snapshot of yours to share?







I would like to be able to do an outside one and get the local channels. As it is, our news is out of Yakima instead of Kennewick, but if we could pick up local channels easily with antenna, that would be great!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

ironically, this website was in the paper today: http://www.antennaweb.org/aw/Welcome.aspx


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

this is not just with DISH or Direct, we had the same experience with Time Warner Cable in Austin. Cable dropped NBC due to contract disagreements. NBC was off for about 30 to 45 days before they came to a new agreement.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

We have decided that using the rabbit ears and the box is a pain and with no end to the dispute site, we are swithching to Direct TV. They offered a great deal ( they must be getting alot of calls) so we are going with it. It will cost $160 for us to cancel our Dish Network Contract, but with the one year savings with Direct, it's all good. Also, you are encouraged to call when your contract is almost up with Direct and ask for whatever promo they are currently offering. My only regret is the dish I bought for the Outback. If there is a PNW Outbacker in need of one for Dish Network, I happen to have one







. Now I need to find one for Direct TV


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> We have decided that using the rabbit ears and the box is a pain and with no end to the dispute site, we are swithching to Direct TV. They offered a great deal ( they must be getting alot of calls) so we are going with it. It will cost $160 for us to cancel our Dish Network Contract, but with the one year savings with Direct, it's all good. Also, you are encouraged to call when your contract is almost up with Direct and ask for whatever promo they are currently offering. My only regret is the dish I bought for the Outback. If there is a PNW Outbacker in need of one for Dish Network, I happen to have one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your frustration Doxie.







Did you happen to look on the back of your DISH receiver to see if you can plug the rabbit ears right into the receiver and then use the receiver as your over the air TV tuner? This lets you bypass the need to use the tuner box from the trailer and change input modes to the TV. See my post from 12/20 to see how I do this. Either way, hope you get things squared away. I know I'd be pretty bummed if I couldn't get one of my favorite networks.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I just switched today, really could careless about CBS - however their fee to keep a customer upgrading to HD was ridiculous - combine with the CBS bit I jumped ship. The folks at Columbia Basin Satellite took good care of me again. I would fight dish over any money remaining, IMHO they broke your contract by failing to provide service (CBS) as they did when you signed up. I sure wouldn't fork over the cash without a fight.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> I just switched today, really could careless about CBS - however their fee to keep a customer upgrading to HD was ridiculous - combine with the CBS bit I jumped ship. The folks at Columbia Basin Satellite took good care of me again. I would fight dish over any money remaining, IMHO they broke your contract by failing to provide service (CBS) as they did when you signed up. I sure wouldn't fork over the cash without a fight.


yep, gonna give it my best tomorrow when I call them after the other installation is complete. My gut tells me they won't budge, but I could be wrong. I am not the tv watcher as much as Rick is and he is missing some of his shows. It doesn't appear there is a resolution to the situation with Dish Network.
Did you get a dish for your Outback for Direct?

I got my other Outback dish from Col Basin so perhaps they'll let me switch.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Camping Fan said:


> We have decided that using the rabbit ears and the box is a pain and with no end to the dispute site, we are swithching to Direct TV. They offered a great deal ( they must be getting alot of calls) so we are going with it. It will cost $160 for us to cancel our Dish Network Contract, but with the one year savings with Direct, it's all good. Also, you are encouraged to call when your contract is almost up with Direct and ask for whatever promo they are currently offering. My only regret is the dish I bought for the Outback. If there is a PNW Outbacker in need of one for Dish Network, I happen to have one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your frustration Doxie.







Did you happen to look on the back of your DISH receiver to see if you can plug the rabbit ears right into the receiver and then use the receiver as your over the air TV tuner? This lets you bypass the need to use the tuner box from the trailer and change input modes to the TV. See my post from 12/20 to see how I do this. Either way, hope you get things squared away. I know I'd be pretty bummed if I couldn't get one of my favorite networks.
[/quote]

Hmm.. no , I didn't check that but it's worth taking a look into ...


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

We've had Directv for about 5 years now and have been very happy with them. We just changed to the HD programing (of course with the new TV). The only thing that bugs us is that they don't offer The Travel Channel in HD (that means no Anthony Bordain in HD--UGGGG). But I have been doing my share of complaining and also going on the Travel Channels website and making the suggestions. Hopefully someday.

Good luck with your change.

Kelly


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Not to mention it's a pain to always be having to change and install/remove equipment. When we moved into our house 11 years ago, we had no easy access to 'cable' programming or broadband Internet. We ended up going with DirecTV for television (and were always very happy with it) and DirectPC for broadband Internet. Well, sort of broadband... it was near DSL speed downloading from the satellite but uploading was 56K via the phone land line. BTW, DirecTV and DirectPC required separate dishes, and while the geek in me did appreciate the antenna farm sprouting from the roof, I do have to agree with our neighbor that suggested our house looked like the Russian embassy!

After a couple of years, they ran cable through the neighborhood and I switched to that for the broadband Internet (more holes in the side of the house). I have never been a fan of our local cable provider, so I kept the DirecTV for the house. Internet access was much improved, but it killed me writing a check to the cable guy every month.

A couple more years go by, and the phone company finally saw fit to provide us with DSL access. I immediately switched our Internet service to them (still more holes in the side of the house), and felt that I now had the best of all worlds.

Until about a year and a half ago that is. That is when Verizon came through and laid fiber optic throughout the neighborhood. At the time, they did not have the local broadcast channels available, so I held off, but last spring they added those to the lineup and I once again switched technology for both Internet (20mb/sec) and television. The service is fantastic although I have to say I liked the DirecTV programming interface better. That's a minor complaint though, and we are getting used to it. The house? Well, now it looks like a Russian embassy made out of Swiss cheese!

As long as Verizon stays on good terms with the broadcasters, I think we are good to go now. I still have not been able to bring myself to put the drill away, but I think the by June or so (knock on wood) I should feel safe in doing so.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Camping Fan said:


> We have decided that using the rabbit ears and the box is a pain and with no end to the dispute site, we are swithching to Direct TV. They offered a great deal ( they must be getting alot of calls) so we are going with it. It will cost $160 for us to cancel our Dish Network Contract, but with the one year savings with Direct, it's all good. Also, you are encouraged to call when your contract is almost up with Direct and ask for whatever promo they are currently offering. My only regret is the dish I bought for the Outback. If there is a PNW Outbacker in need of one for Dish Network, I happen to have one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your frustration Doxie.







Did you happen to look on the back of your DISH receiver to see if you can plug the rabbit ears right into the receiver and then use the receiver as your over the air TV tuner? This lets you bypass the need to use the tuner box from the trailer and change input modes to the TV. See my post from 12/20 to see how I do this. Either way, hope you get things squared away. I know I'd be pretty bummed if I couldn't get one of my favorite networks.
[/quote]

Ok,so I did the rabbit ears into the the receiver and so much easier and would maybe consider this as a solution and wait out the Dish dispute, but my concern is that come Feb 17th.......would it work without the box thingy from the trailer?







If anyone sez this isn't rocket science, is so!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

kyoutback said:


> Yes, it will work without the "box thingy" Your receiver is the "box thingy"


Better check and make sure it can handle digital signals. The TV stations in our area are running tests regularly, maybe your's are too so you could check.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Not to mention it's a pain to always be having to change and install/remove equipment. When we moved into our house 11 years ago, we had no easy access to 'cable' programming or broadband Internet. We ended up going with DirecTV for television (and were always very happy with it) and DirectPC for broadband Internet. Well, sort of broadband... it was near DSL speed downloading from the satellite but uploading was 56K via the phone land line. BTW, DirecTV and DirectPC required separate dishes, and while the geek in me did appreciate the antenna farm sprouting from the roof, I do have to agree with our neighbor that suggested our house looked like the Russian embassy!
> 
> After a couple of years, they ran cable through the neighborhood and I switched to that for the broadband Internet (more holes in the side of the house). I have never been a fan of our local cable provider, so I kept the DirecTV for the house. Internet access was much improved, but it killed me writing a check to the cable guy every month.
> 
> ...


I had to laugh when reading your post. When I told Rick about switching to Direct he turned every shade of pale. See, last summer he spent many man MANY hours scraping, painting, etc on the house. One of the big projects in that venture was residing South side of house, hiding, removing, moving, etc wires and cables etc., drilling new holes running multiple items through them, patching several holes left behind...you get the picture. The end result is very tidy and neat looking back side of the house. 
To calm him I made sure he understood he would make the final decision if we switch based on what the installer said when he got here. The installer came this morning and had to reschedule for later today but he and Rick went over everything and the installer thinks he will have to do very little and respects all that Rick has done. 
I think the drill is safely put away for a long rest in the shed......unless....of course.....my Outback should need a mod so some sort...


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

Try hulu.com they have almost all the cbs shows plus many other networks available for watching on your PC.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Yes, it will work without the "box thingy" Your receiver is the "box thingy"


Better check and make sure it can handle digital signals. The TV stations in our area are running tests regularly, maybe your's are too so you could check.
[/quote]

Assuming that Doxie's receiver works the same as mine, which seems likely since they're both DISH receivers, she'll be all set. The receiver only tunes in digital over the air local channels.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Camping Fan said:


> Yes, it will work without the "box thingy" Your receiver is the "box thingy"


Better check and make sure it can handle digital signals. The TV stations in our area are running tests regularly, maybe your's are too so you could check.
[/quote]

Assuming that Doxie's receiver works the same as mine, which seems likely since they're both DISH receivers, she'll be all set. The receiver only tunes in digital over the air local channels.
[/quote]

Doxie still has Dish as the Direct guy showed up without the HD equipment. It seems that me talking to the Direct people about HD extensively and going over the channels somehow when I ordered it didn't mean I wanted the HD reciever.







The guy was the nicest guy and very friendly. He is rescheduled to come back on the 14th. In the mean time I'll see if Rick want to mess with rabbit ears being plugged into the reciever or not. He's working nights now and his shows he likes are not being recorded to the DVR. He asks for so little so it's really up to him if we will still switch.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Yes, it will work without the "box thingy" Your receiver is the "box thingy"


Better check and make sure it can handle digital signals. The TV stations in our area are running tests regularly, maybe your's are too so you could check.
[/quote]

Assuming that Doxie's receiver works the same as mine, which seems likely since they're both DISH receivers, she'll be all set. The receiver only tunes in digital over the air local channels.
[/quote]

Doxie still has Dish as the Direct guy showed up without the HD equipment. It seems that me talking to the Direct people about HD extensively and going over the channels somehow when I ordered it didn't mean I wanted the HD reciever.







The guy was the nicest guy and very friendly. He is rescheduled to come back on the 14th. In the mean time I'll see if Rick want to mess with rabbit ears being plugged into the reciever or not. He's working nights now and his shows he likes are not being recorded to the DVR. He asks for so little so it's really up to him if we will still switch.
[/quote]

Actually, one of the advantages of using the DISH receiver as your over the air tuner is that you can then record over the air broadcasts to the DVR just like satellite broadcasts.







And pause, rewind, etc. too. Just hit the "Guide" button to pull up the program schedule, and you should find the OTA schedule listed along with the satellite schedule. If you don't want to have to scroll through all the satellite channels to find the OTA schedule, just keep hitting the "Guide" button until the "Antenna" schedule pops up. Then find the show you want to record and set the timer just like recording from the satellite feed. Since the OTA feed that the tuner picks up is digital, if a program is broadcast in HD you can record it in HD from the Antenna feed just as well as the Satellite feed.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Camping Fan said:


> Yes, it will work without the "box thingy" Your receiver is the "box thingy"


Better check and make sure it can handle digital signals. The TV stations in our area are running tests regularly, maybe your's are too so you could check.
[/quote]

Assuming that Doxie's receiver works the same as mine, which seems likely since they're both DISH receivers, she'll be all set. The receiver only tunes in digital over the air local channels.
[/quote]

Doxie still has Dish as the Direct guy showed up without the HD equipment. It seems that me talking to the Direct people about HD extensively and going over the channels somehow when I ordered it didn't mean I wanted the HD reciever.







The guy was the nicest guy and very friendly. He is rescheduled to come back on the 14th. In the mean time I'll see if Rick want to mess with rabbit ears being plugged into the reciever or not. He's working nights now and his shows he likes are not being recorded to the DVR. He asks for so little so it's really up to him if we will still switch.
[/quote]

Actually, one of the advantages of using the DISH receiver as your over the air tuner is that you can then record over the air broadcasts to the DVR just like satellite broadcasts.







And pause, rewind, etc. too. Just hit the "Guide" button to pull up the program schedule, and you should find the OTA schedule listed along with the satellite schedule. If you don't want to have to scroll through all the satellite channels to find the OTA schedule, just keep hitting the "Guide" button until the "Antenna" schedule pops up. Then find the show you want to record and set the timer just like recording from the satellite feed. Since the OTA feed that the tuner picks up is digital, if a program is broadcast in HD you can record it in HD from the Antenna feed just as well as the Satellite feed.
[/quote]
How'd you get so smart???? that is waayy cool! I'm gonna check it out. Just think, if I kept Dish Network I could continue to get that $1 a month they are crediting to my account for not getting CBS. That could be hard to give up


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Yes, it will work without the "box thingy" Your receiver is the "box thingy"


Better check and make sure it can handle digital signals. The TV stations in our area are running tests regularly, maybe your's are too so you could check.
[/quote]

Assuming that Doxie's receiver works the same as mine, which seems likely since they're both DISH receivers, she'll be all set. The receiver only tunes in digital over the air local channels.
[/quote]

Doxie still has Dish as the Direct guy showed up without the HD equipment. It seems that me talking to the Direct people about HD extensively and going over the channels somehow when I ordered it didn't mean I wanted the HD reciever.







The guy was the nicest guy and very friendly. He is rescheduled to come back on the 14th. In the mean time I'll see if Rick want to mess with rabbit ears being plugged into the reciever or not. He's working nights now and his shows he likes are not being recorded to the DVR. He asks for so little so it's really up to him if we will still switch.
[/quote]

Actually, one of the advantages of using the DISH receiver as your over the air tuner is that you can then record over the air broadcasts to the DVR just like satellite broadcasts.







And pause, rewind, etc. too. Just hit the "Guide" button to pull up the program schedule, and you should find the OTA schedule listed along with the satellite schedule. If you don't want to have to scroll through all the satellite channels to find the OTA schedule, just keep hitting the "Guide" button until the "Antenna" schedule pops up. Then find the show you want to record and set the timer just like recording from the satellite feed. Since the OTA feed that the tuner picks up is digital, if a program is broadcast in HD you can record it in HD from the Antenna feed just as well as the Satellite feed.
[/quote]
How'd you get so smart???? that is waayy cool! I'm gonna check it out. Just think, if I kept Dish Network I could continue to get that $1 a month they are crediting to my account for not getting CBS. That could be hard to give up








[/quote]

I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night!









Don't spend that extra dollar a month all in one place now - unless it's on camping, doggie clothes, pink sunglasses..........


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Camping Fan said:


> Yes, it will work without the "box thingy" Your receiver is the "box thingy"


Better check and make sure it can handle digital signals. The TV stations in our area are running tests regularly, maybe your's are too so you could check.
[/quote]

Assuming that Doxie's receiver works the same as mine, which seems likely since they're both DISH receivers, she'll be all set. The receiver only tunes in digital over the air local channels.
[/quote]

Doxie still has Dish as the Direct guy showed up without the HD equipment. It seems that me talking to the Direct people about HD extensively and going over the channels somehow when I ordered it didn't mean I wanted the HD reciever.







The guy was the nicest guy and very friendly. He is rescheduled to come back on the 14th. In the mean time I'll see if Rick want to mess with rabbit ears being plugged into the reciever or not. He's working nights now and his shows he likes are not being recorded to the DVR. He asks for so little so it's really up to him if we will still switch.
[/quote]

Actually, one of the advantages of using the DISH receiver as your over the air tuner is that you can then record over the air broadcasts to the DVR just like satellite broadcasts.







And pause, rewind, etc. too. Just hit the "Guide" button to pull up the program schedule, and you should find the OTA schedule listed along with the satellite schedule. If you don't want to have to scroll through all the satellite channels to find the OTA schedule, just keep hitting the "Guide" button until the "Antenna" schedule pops up. Then find the show you want to record and set the timer just like recording from the satellite feed. Since the OTA feed that the tuner picks up is digital, if a program is broadcast in HD you can record it in HD from the Antenna feed just as well as the Satellite feed.
[/quote]
How'd you get so smart???? that is waayy cool! I'm gonna check it out. Just think, if I kept Dish Network I could continue to get that $1 a month they are crediting to my account for not getting CBS. That could be hard to give up








[/quote]

I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night!









Don't spend that extra dollar a month all in one place now - unless it's on camping, doggie clothes, pink sunglasses..........








[/quote]
How about Pink Glasses on Doggie?


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

it's funny when we went to a dish i had a hard time deciding on Dirctv or Dish network. i went with directv. now i find it very ironic that i see commercials on DTV to buy Dish network????? with all the good info here on this topic i got an idea. i have a digital antenna on my SOB so i'll run a cable from there to my tv in the house.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Yes, it will work without the "box thingy" Your receiver is the "box thingy"


Better check and make sure it can handle digital signals. The TV stations in our area are running tests regularly, maybe your's are too so you could check.
[/quote]

Assuming that Doxie's receiver works the same as mine, which seems likely since they're both DISH receivers, she'll be all set. The receiver only tunes in digital over the air local channels.
[/quote]

Doxie still has Dish as the Direct guy showed up without the HD equipment. It seems that me talking to the Direct people about HD extensively and going over the channels somehow when I ordered it didn't mean I wanted the HD reciever.







The guy was the nicest guy and very friendly. He is rescheduled to come back on the 14th. In the mean time I'll see if Rick want to mess with rabbit ears being plugged into the reciever or not. He's working nights now and his shows he likes are not being recorded to the DVR. He asks for so little so it's really up to him if we will still switch.
[/quote]

Actually, one of the advantages of using the DISH receiver as your over the air tuner is that you can then record over the air broadcasts to the DVR just like satellite broadcasts.







And pause, rewind, etc. too. Just hit the "Guide" button to pull up the program schedule, and you should find the OTA schedule listed along with the satellite schedule. If you don't want to have to scroll through all the satellite channels to find the OTA schedule, just keep hitting the "Guide" button until the "Antenna" schedule pops up. Then find the show you want to record and set the timer just like recording from the satellite feed. Since the OTA feed that the tuner picks up is digital, if a program is broadcast in HD you can record it in HD from the Antenna feed just as well as the Satellite feed.
[/quote]
How'd you get so smart???? that is waayy cool! I'm gonna check it out. Just think, if I kept Dish Network I could continue to get that $1 a month they are crediting to my account for not getting CBS. That could be hard to give up








[/quote]

I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night!









Don't spend that extra dollar a month all in one place now - unless it's on camping, doggie clothes, pink sunglasses..........








[/quote]
How about Pink Glasses on Doggie?








[/quote]

No No!! Poor Dog!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Camping Fan said:


> We have decided that using the rabbit ears and the box is a pain and with no end to the dispute site, we are swithching to Direct TV. They offered a great deal ( they must be getting alot of calls) so we are going with it. It will cost $160 for us to cancel our Dish Network Contract, but with the one year savings with Direct, it's all good. Also, you are encouraged to call when your contract is almost up with Direct and ask for whatever promo they are currently offering. My only regret is the dish I bought for the Outback. If there is a PNW Outbacker in need of one for Dish Network, I happen to have one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your frustration Doxie.







Did you happen to look on the back of your DISH receiver to see if you can plug the rabbit ears right into the receiver and then use the receiver as your over the air TV tuner? This lets you bypass the need to use the tuner box from the trailer and change input modes to the TV. See my post from 12/20 to see how I do this. Either way, hope you get things squared away. I know I'd be pretty bummed if I couldn't get one of my favorite networks.
[/quote]

well darn it, it seems that Direct is having heck of a time keeping up with the demand of people switching from Dish. Not enough equipment to go around. We have been pushed off to the 27th with a million apologies. It's not a big deal. So, I put the rabbit ears back up , directly into the receiver and all I have to do is push source on the TV remote. CBS is coming in clear, perfect, beautiful. Now, how the heck do I record to the DVR when using ears for CBS?

On edit: found Camping Fans 12-20 info and trying it right now, I do have the same reciever as he does. Just think, he could be my hero!









Ok, it let's me scan channels and finds none. It says you can add channels and check the strength but it doesn't give me way to add. Going to pm Campingfan.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Um, well, SHE







( Camping Fan) pm'd me and I am trying something. Sheesh, he's a she!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> well darn it, it seems that Direct is having heck of a time keeping up with the demand of people switching from Dish. Not enough equipment to go around. We have been pushed off to the 27th with a million apologies. It's not a big deal. So, I put the rabbit ears back up , directly into the receiver and all I have to do is push source on the TV remote. CBS is coming in clear, perfect, beautiful. Now, how the heck do I record to the DVR when using ears for CBS?
> 
> On edit: found Camping Fans 12-20 info and trying it right now, I do have the same reciever as he does. Just think, he could be my hero!
> 
> ...


We got ours through Columbia Basin Satellite and they were in and out in a couple of days with no mention of a problem getting equipment. Have you tried them? We've been set up since Monday.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Y Guy said:


> well darn it, it seems that Direct is having heck of a time keeping up with the demand of people switching from Dish. Not enough equipment to go around. We have been pushed off to the 27th with a million apologies. It's not a big deal. So, I put the rabbit ears back up , directly into the receiver and all I have to do is push source on the TV remote. CBS is coming in clear, perfect, beautiful. Now, how the heck do I record to the DVR when using ears for CBS?
> 
> On edit: found Camping Fans 12-20 info and trying it right now, I do have the same reciever as he does. Just think, he could be my hero!
> 
> ...


We got ours through Columbia Basin Satellite and they were in and out in a couple of days with no mention of a problem getting equipment. Have you tried them? We've been set up since Monday.
[/quote]

I'll give them a jingle tomorrow. Thanks Steve.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Um, well, SHE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehehehehehe...."He's a she"......familiar words!









Wow! I never realized how much you had in common with Eric!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Um, well, SHE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehehehehehe...."He's a she"......familiar words!









Wow! I never realized how much you had in common with Eric!
[/quote]

Dang it, now my keyboard is a mess. Thanks Judi.









So the wonderful Camping SHE Fan helped me lots! so now I am able to get the OTA channels by doing what I do with the satellite channel. Push guide and Wa La there they are , highlighted in yellow. I moved the rabbit ears and it pulled in 5 OTA channels. So that's the super easy part. The problem now is that I the guide information doesn't show up so still can't arrow over to record something later cuz I can't see what is on at what time. I can do instant record for what is on now, but that's not much help for what is on at 10:00. So, now I need to figure out how to get the menu to show up for the OTA channels. I am halfway there!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Um, well, SHE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehehehehehe...."He's a she"......familiar words!









Wow! I never realized how much you had in common with Eric!
[/quote]

My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Um, well, SHE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehehehehehe...."He's a she"......familiar words!









Wow! I never realized how much you had in common with Eric!
[/quote]

Dang it, now my keyboard is a mess. Thanks Judi.









So the wonderful Camping SHE Fan helped me lots! so now I am able to get the OTA channels by doing what I do with the satellite channel. Push guide and Wa La there they are , highlighted in yellow. I moved the rabbit ears and it pulled in 5 OTA channels. So that's the super easy part. The problem now is that I the guide information doesn't show up so still can't arrow over to record something later cuz I can't see what is on at what time. I can do instant record for what is on now, but that's not much help for what is on at 10:00. So, now I need to figure out how to get the menu to show up for the OTA channels. I am halfway there!
[/quote]

Sent you a PM on how to set up Manual Timers.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

*DRUM ROLL PLEASE!

YOU HEARD HERE FOLKS...

CAMPING FAN IS DA WO-MAN!

It's all good, timers are set, and although a pain without the guide (it's like the old days of VCR's) at least Rick can record his CSB shows. Thanks so much Camping Fan!







*


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> *DRUM ROLL PLEASE!
> 
> YOU HEARD HERE FOLKS...
> 
> ...


Aww shucks, it was nothin'







Always glad to help my fellow Outbackers







, and it's kinda fun to be able to do it from 2000 miles away.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> well darn it, it seems that Direct is having heck of a time keeping up with the demand of people switching from Dish. Not enough equipment to go around. We have been pushed off to the 27th with a million apologies. It's not a big deal. So, I put the rabbit ears back up , directly into the receiver and all I have to do is push source on the TV remote. CBS is coming in clear, perfect, beautiful. Now, how the heck do I record to the DVR when using ears for CBS?
> 
> On edit: found Camping Fans 12-20 info and trying it right now, I do have the same reciever as he does. Just think, he could be my hero!
> 
> ...


We got ours through Columbia Basin Satellite and they were in and out in a couple of days with no mention of a problem getting equipment. Have you tried them? We've been set up since Monday.
[/quote]

I'll give them a jingle tomorrow. Thanks Steve.
[/quote]

Umm, it was me, Sandi. I know after awhile married people look alike but I'm pretty sure we aren't THAT much alike.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Y Guy said:


> well darn it, it seems that Direct is having heck of a time keeping up with the demand of people switching from Dish. Not enough equipment to go around. We have been pushed off to the 27th with a million apologies. It's not a big deal. So, I put the rabbit ears back up , directly into the receiver and all I have to do is push source on the TV remote. CBS is coming in clear, perfect, beautiful. Now, how the heck do I record to the DVR when using ears for CBS?
> 
> On edit: found Camping Fans 12-20 info and trying it right now, I do have the same reciever as he does. Just think, he could be my hero!
> 
> ...


We got ours through Columbia Basin Satellite and they were in and out in a couple of days with no mention of a problem getting equipment. Have you tried them? We've been set up since Monday.
[/quote]

I'll give them a jingle tomorrow. Thanks Steve.
[/quote]

Umm, it was me, Sandi. I know after awhile married people look alike but I'm pretty sure we aren't THAT much alike.









[/quote]
wow, I am really having identity issues tonight







. I saw the Y and my brain absorbed Guy . Maybe one of you should be XY! yeah! XY-GUY. But which one?


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

[/quote]
wow, I am really having identity issues tonight







. I saw the Y and my brain absorbed Guy . Maybe one of you should be XY! yeah! XY-GUY. But which one?








[/quote]

Now that would be too confusing. Just giving you a hard time!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

[/quote]

Now that would be too confusing. Just giving you a hard time!
[/quote]








What a night last night. I thought Camping Fan was a he and called you Steve







. I gave in and went to bed , Rick was happily watching CBS


----------



## newloftowner (Sep 16, 2008)

Where did you get that jpeg? I loved that show when I was a kid.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

after two delays due to lack of equipment due to high demand, we were finally hooked up to Direct Tv Friday night and all is well.

Dish Network said I couldn't get out of my $160 cancellation fee but gave me a $120 credit. So it cost me $40 to switch. I can live with that


----------

